# Juventus-Milan: sabato 21 novembre ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2015)

Juventus-Milan, sabato 21 novembre 2015 ore 20.45.

Dopo la sosta per la Nazionale il campionato riprende con il Milan impegnato a Torino contro la Juve del suo ex allenatore Allegri.

Il Milan arriva a questo big match dopo il deludente pareggio casalingo con l'Atalanta.

Juventus-Milan, partita in programma sabato 21 novembre 2015 alle ore 20.45 presso lo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di sabato 21 novembre 2015.
A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Ahia


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Sempre di sabato sera. Che palle.


----------



## Casnop (8 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Juventus-Milan, sabato 21 novembre 2015 ore 20.45.
> 
> Dopo la sosta per la Nazionale il campionato riprende con il Milan impegnato a Torino contro la Juve del suo ex allenatore Allegri.
> 
> ...



Ci arriviamo con la migliore formazione? Ce la giochiamo, la Juve di quest'anno è quella che è, prevedibile dopo le demolizioni di questa estate. Avanti.


----------



## smallball (8 Novembre 2015)

una partita decisamente complicata


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Dopo ieri sono finite le mie illusioni


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2015)

Speriamo di recuperare Bertolacci


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

teoricamente una vittoria potrebbe compensare i punti persi con l'atalanta... ma chi ci crede dai...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2015)

Cominciamo a preparare le barricate. Zero a zero e passa la paura, perdere sarebbe una bella botta.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Per assurdo con il nostro gioco contropiedistico è più "facile" trovare la Juventus che non l'Atalanta.


----------



## Aron (8 Novembre 2015)

Toglierei Cerci e metterei Niang a destra e Bonaventura a sinistra.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Novembre 2015)

Abbiamo resistito 11 giornate davanti alla Juve, è già qualcosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre di sabato sera. Che palle.


Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2015)

sarà durissima. Una vittoria da loro sarebbe di una goduria stile vecchi tempi. Purtroppo ci massacreranno.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?



Per permettere ai tifosi del Milan di andare a sbronzarsi dopo le partite per dimenticare


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?



Perchè in Giappone è notte fondissima, ed evitano di sorbirsi Hondàh.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Novembre 2015)

Sì,vabbè,e quando vinceremo mai contro di loro...Ormai le mie illusioni sono terminate da tempo.


----------



## Casnop (8 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Toglierei Cerci e metterei Niang a destra e Bonaventura a sinistra.



Una buona idea, con Niang e Bonaventura creiamo pressione sulle fasce dove la Juve accusa uno delle molte difficoltà di quest'anno. Ma speriamo di recuperare Bertolacci, è la misura che passa tra il fare il gioco e subirlo. Montolivo in quella posizione ha troppi pensieri di copertura difensiva per avere la sicurezza di disimpegnarsi anche nella costruzione del gioco. Un risultato positivo per cercare di prendere poi punti importanti fino alla partita con la Roma di fine girone. Andiamo per piccoli obiettivi di poche giornate quest'anno, è inutile porsi mete precise con una squadra che una coscienza solo primordiale di sé.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?



Ma sul serio... Boh.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione*? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?



per le altre partite no spiegazione, per questa sì, quando Juve e Roma giocano in Champions anticipano al sabato


----------



## S T B (8 Novembre 2015)

se ci battono ci sorpassano anche...


----------



## 666psycho (8 Novembre 2015)

da quanti anni non li battiamo?? quest'anno è l'anno giusto!!


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2015)

paradossalmente questa partita è piu "facile" di quella con l'Atalanta. 
La Juve fisicamente è poca roba, inoltre senza palla non fanno per niente movimenti ed ha un gioco prevedibile. In contropiede possiamo tranquillamente batterli


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Io non mi aspetto nulla, ormai non mi illudo


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Come al solito, Bacca tornerà a cocci dalla trasferta in nazionale...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2015)

maledette nazionali. Poi quest'anno siamo sfigati all'ennesima potenza. Derby con l'inter? subito dopo il rientro delle nazionali. Partita a torino con la juve? anche qui dopo la sosta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Novembre 2015)

Prevedo il sorpasso bianconero in classifica. Ma stavolta dubito che Silvio faccia i complimenti ad Allegri. Piuttosto come al solito colpevolizzerà il mister.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2015)

Non mi aspetto nulla, più a meno siamo sullo stesso livello, noi decaduti del tutto e loro in decadenza


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?



Questa partita perchè la juve ha la champions mentre altre volte le 'Big' erano impegnate in europa durante la settimana quindi eravamo la squadra (assieme all'Inter) televisivamente più appetibile per il sabato sera.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Novembre 2015)

1) Sabato 21 finirà la striscia di risultati "utili"

2) ste pause per la nazionale hanno rotto.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Questa partita ci dirà cosa siamo. Se quelli visti contro la Lazio o quelli che hanno faticato contro tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa partita ci dirà cosa siamo. Se quelli visti contro la Lazio o quelli che hanno faticato contro tutti.



Temo di scoprire l' amara verità.

Speriamo in una Juve poco in forma, e noi in serata, altrimenti la vedo dura, durissima.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Temo di scoprire l' amara verità.
> 
> Speriamo in una Juve poco in forma, e noi in serata, altrimenti la vedo dura, durissima.



Da inizio anno non sono mai stati in forma. Non battere la Juventus quest'anno significa a mio avviso valere veramente poco. Della Juve forte degli ultimi quattro anni è rimasto poco e niente.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da inizio anno non sono mai stati in forma. Non battere la Juventus quest'anno significa a mio avviso valere veramente poco. Della Juve forte degli ultimi quattro anni è rimasto poco e niente.



Mi stai dicendo che siamo i favoriti secondo te??


----------



## Aron (9 Novembre 2015)

Mihajlovic è il primo allenatore al mondo che rischia l'esonero dopo tre vittorie e due pareggi.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da inizio anno non sono mai stati in forma. Non battere la Juventus quest'anno significa a mio avviso valere veramente poco. Della Juve forte degli ultimi quattro anni è rimasto poco e niente.



in casa loro, considerando che sono un pò migliorati, e che sicuramente vorranno far vedere di essere ritornati, e considerando pure che con una vittoria ci scavalcherebbero e sarebbero nuovamente in zona champions, altro che favoriti. Se ci va di lusso, pareggiamo.


----------



## alessandro77 (9 Novembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in casa loro, considerando che sono un pò migliorati, e che sicuramente vorranno far vedere di essere ritornati, e considerando pure che con una vittoria ci scavalcherebbero e sarebbero nuovamente in zona champions, altro che favoriti. Se ci va di lusso, pareggiamo.



sono d'accordo.. considerare quasi obbligatorio battere la Juventus a casa loro perchè quest anno sono poca cosa o in difficoltà e quantomeno azzardato oltre che illogico vista la pochezza del Milan, specie nei confronti contro le big, ma non solo e soprattutto la sua discontinuità


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic è il primo allenatore al mondo che rischia l'esonero dopo tre vittorie e due pareggi.



invece inzaghi non rischiava nulla nemmeno dopo 2 mesi senza una vittoria


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da inizio anno non sono mai stati in forma. Non battere la Juventus quest'anno significa a mio avviso valere veramente poco. Della Juve forte degli ultimi quattro anni è rimasto poco e niente.



giocare come contro la lazio significa arrivare sempre primi sul pallone a metà campo e prenderli di infilata in contropiede, dobbiamo essere al top per metterli in difficoltà, la juve soffre le squadre che giocano in questa maniera qua, però se devo essere obbiettivo la vedo durissima, mi sa di sconfitta sicura..


----------



## de sica (10 Novembre 2015)

Per me le prendiamo


----------



## Il Genio (10 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per assurdo con il nostro gioco contropiedistico è più "facile" trovare la Juventus che non l'Atalanta.



Bravo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Juventus-Milan, sabato 21 novembre 2015 ore 20.45.
> 
> Dopo la sosta per la Nazionale il campionato riprende con il Milan impegnato a Torino contro la Juve del suo ex allenatore Allegri.
> 
> ...


Veniamo da 5 sconfitte consecutive contro la Juve (ultimo risultato utile l'1-0 del 2012-13 con gol di Robinho a Milano) e allo Juventus Stadium, in campionato, le abbiamo sempre preso. Le premesse sono alquanto negative........


----------



## S.1899 (10 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Veniamo da 5 sconfitte consecutive contro la Juve (ultimo risultato utile l'1-0 del 2012-13 con gol di Robinho a Milano) e allo Juventus Stadium, in campionato, le abbiamo sempre preso. Le premesse sono alquanto negative........



io ero qua perche mi chiedevo da quanto tempo non abbiamo guadagnato contro loro
grazie a te ho la mia risposta! 
credo che per la prima volta da tempo questo juve-milan sarà equilibrato 
abbiamo finalmente l'occasione di fare un risultato
Spero che ci sarà l'orgoglio


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Veniamo da 5 sconfitte consecutive contro la Juve (ultimo risultato utile l'1-0 del 2012-13 con gol di Robinho a Milano) e allo Juventus Stadium, in campionato, le abbiamo sempre preso. Le premesse sono alquanto negative........



Ma la Juve non è più quella Juve. Giocano come l'ultimo Milan di Allegri, possesso palla sterile in orrizontale in attesa della giocata di qualcuno e fase difensiva approssimativa con contropiedi e voragini ovunque. Non voglio certo dire si vincerà, però rispetto agli ultimi anni in cui si partiva già sconfitti sto giro che la giochiamo di sicuro.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Novembre 2015)

Mosciolivo dal ritiro in nazionale: "questa partita con la Juve capita a puntino....vogliamo dare un altra dimostrazione di quanto valiamo....come già dimostrato con la Lazio"!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2015)

Le ultime due volte che abbiamo battuto la Juventus a Torino è stato negli anni in cui loro sono arrivati settimi (2010 e 2011). E a oggi la Juventus è..... settima. Detto questo secondo me Allegri si mangerà a colazione Mihajlovic


----------



## kolao95 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le ultime due volte che abbiamo battuto la Juventus a Torino è stato negli anni in cui loro sono arrivati settimi (2010 e 2011). E a oggi la Juventus è..... settima. Detto questo secondo me Allegri si mangerà a colazione Mihajlovic



Come doveva fare Pioli, del resto..


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Novembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Mosciolivo dal ritiro in nazionale: "questa partita con la Juve capita a puntino....vogliamo dare un altra dimostrazione di quanto valiamo....come già dimostrato con la Lazio"!!!!



Mamma mia, ogni parola che proferisce questo sciancato è una sciagura senza scampo


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le ultime due volte che abbiamo battuto la Juventus a Torino è stato negli anni in cui loro sono arrivati settimi (2010 e 2011). E a oggi la Juventus è..... settima. Detto questo secondo me Allegri si mangerà a colazione Mihajlovic



Ci sono pochi allenatori in italia più scarsi di Mihajlovic, uno di essi siede sulla panchina della juventus


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le ultime due volte che abbiamo battuto la Juventus a Torino è stato negli anni in cui loro sono arrivati settimi (2010 e 2011). E a oggi la Juventus è..... settima. Detto questo secondo me Allegri si mangerà a colazione Mihajlovic



ahahhaha allegri che si mangia mihajilovic, mamma che ridere..semmai devi dire che la loro rosa è nettamente meglio della nostra, dai a mihajilovic la juve e ti vince lo scudetto a mani basse


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Mosciolivo dal ritiro in nazionale: "questa partita con la Juve capita a puntino....vogliamo dare un altra dimostrazione di quanto valiamo....come già dimostrato con la Lazio"!!!!



abbiamo gia perso


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahahhaha allegri che si mangia mihajilovic, mamma che ridere..semmai devi dire che la loro rosa è nettamente meglio della nostra, dai a mihajilovic la juve e ti vince lo scudetto a mani basse



sì certo e magari anche coppa italia, champions, europeo in francia, mondiale di f1 e wimbledon


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì certo e magari anche coppa italia, champions, europeo in francia, mondiale di f1 e wimbledon



fagli giocare ste compeitizioni e sinisa vince tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fagli giocare ste compeitizioni e sinisa vince tutto



Un giorno magari succederà, per il momento invece che giocare ste competizioni gli viene chiesto di portare il Milan al terzo posto, vediamo se è così bravo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un giorno magari succederà, per il momento invece che giocare ste competizioni gli viene chiesto di portare il Milan al terzo posto, vediamo se è così bravo.



per me se è bravo arriviamo quinti, sta squadra è da sesto settimo posto, mica può fare miracoli, con un incompetente in panchina arrivi decimo con uno bravo arrivi quinto, massimo quarto ma più di cosi..


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me se è bravo arriviamo quinti, sta squadra è da sesto settimo posto, mica può fare miracoli, con un incompetente in panchina arrivi decimo con uno bravo arrivi quinto, massimo quarto ma più di cosi..



se è bravo deve fare semplicemente cosa gli viene chiesto, non importa dove sta il Milan nella graduatoria tua o di Football Manager
se non arriva terzo salta esattamente come sono saltati Allegri, Seedorf e Inzaghi

intanto sarebbe buono riuscisse a strappare un punto a Torino contro una squadra non certo irresistibile, auguriamocelo


----------



## kolao95 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se è bravo deve fare semplicemente cosa gli viene chiesto, non importa dove sta il Milan nella graduatoria tua o di Football Manager
> se non arriva terzo salta esattamente come sono saltati Allegri, Seedorf e Inzaghi



Sempre colpa dell'allenatore quindi?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sempre colpa dell'allenatore quindi?



tireremo le somme a fine stagione


----------



## centopercento (11 Novembre 2015)

Non si può valutare un allenatore senza considerare che giocatori ha a disposizione. Se arriviamo quarti significa che mihajlovic è bravo, quinti è un risultato abbastanza in linea con l'attuale rosa, mentre se arriviamo fuori dall'EL miha è una sega


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se è bravo deve fare semplicemente cosa gli viene chiesto, non importa dove sta il Milan nella graduatoria tua o di Football Manager
> se non arriva terzo salta esattamente come sono saltati Allegri, Seedorf e Inzaghi
> 
> intanto sarebbe buono riuscisse a strappare un punto a Torino contro una squadra non certo irresistibile, auguriamocelo



per me non è cosi, seedorf ad esempio ha fatto bene pure se non è arrivato nei primi tre e non era giusto cacciarlo, se mihajilovic farà una stagione simile non sarà giusto cacciare nemmeno lui, se fa come inzaghi allora hai ragione te..


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2015)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Non si può valutare un allenatore senza considerare che giocatori ha a disposizione. Se arriviamo quarti significa che mihajlovic è bravo, quinti è un risultato abbastanza in linea con l'attuale rosa, mentre se arriviamo fuori dall'EL miha è una sega



io dico che se arriviamo quarti è quasi un miracolo


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Novembre 2015)

442 e Montolivo-DeJong insieme.

Insieme a Bacca meglio Niang, ma potendo fare l'esterno partirebbe Adriano.

Il 433 senza Bertolacci è una schifezza (e anche con lui sarebbe meglio comunque giocare a 4)


----------



## Aron (12 Novembre 2015)

Mi chiedo come la gente e gli addetti ai lavori reagiranno qualora in caso di sconfitta ed esonero ingaggino Guidolin.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come la gente e gli addetti ai lavori reagiranno qualora in caso di sconfitta ed esonero ingaggino Guidolin.



E come vuoi che reagiscano. Per molti, Guidolin diventerebbe il nuovo vate della panchina scelto direttamente dall'infallibile.


----------



## DannySa (12 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E come vuoi che reagiscano. Per molti, Guidolin diventerebbe il nuovo vate della panchina scelto direttamente dall'infallibile.



E' un santone del calcio, fa giocare bene le sue squadre e siamo sicuri che con questo Milan riuscirebbe a centrare l'obbiettivo EL senza tanti patemi d'animo con buona pace per gli hater [cit.]


----------



## Aron (12 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E come vuoi che reagiscano. Per molti, Guidolin diventerebbe il nuovo vate della panchina scelto direttamente dall'infallibile.



A questo giro mi sa che qualcuno si inalbera. 
Di sicuro non i "fedelissimi", ma qualcuno dei fedeli.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Novembre 2015)

Esonerare Sinisa sarebbe da pazzi..


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Tra l'altro Guidolin sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta (di melma) dell'ItalMilan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Guidolin sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta (di melma) dell'ItalMilan.



io reputo guidolin un allenatore bravo anche se ha allenato solo squadre piccole in carriera e per i miei gusti è troppo difensivista, però esonerare mihajilovic se va male questa partita dopo quello ho visto l'anno scorso con inzaghi lo vedo come uno scandalo..


----------



## zlatan (16 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Se non erro è la quarta o quinta partita di sabato sera, praticamente la metà, perché non ci giocano pure le altre?



In questo caso è d'obbligo in quanto la Juve ha la champions...


----------



## zlatan (16 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tireremo le somme a fine stagione



Sono d'accordo, valutiamo a fine stagione, o al limite a Marzo. Certo se dopo la certa sconfitta di Sabato lo cacciano per prendere il prete Guidolin o peggio ancora Brocchi, di cui Silvio è pazzamente innamorato a sentire i lecchini giornalisti, non mi sento di dire che Sinisa ha deluso. Se facciamo 12 punti nelle prossime 5, la posizione di quarto/quinti posto, sarà in linea con le nostre possibilità. Sono d'accordo con chi dice che se arrivassimo quarti, Sinisa sarebbe un mago, quinto non avrebbe comunque deluso, sesto ma in Europa League magari lo cacci ma un obbiettivo minimo lo ha raggiunto, da settimo in giù, è da cacciare anche lui....
Certo se poi riusciamo a tenere un distacco umano dal terzo posto a Natale (massimo 4/5 punti), e metti che Bee risorge dalle tenebre dove si è inabissato, e fa un grande mercato, ne riparliamo.....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Possibile formazione? Torna Diego o si insiste con Donna?


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Possibile formazione? Torna Diego o si insiste con Donna?



Diego sta male, non c'è scelta.


----------



## folletto (17 Novembre 2015)

Bisognerebbe tentare di sfruttare il momento non ottimale dei gobbi ma, ovviamente, essendo una squadra di Allegri ed essendo a Novembre inoltrato, proprio con noi si presenterà in un buon stato di forma che manterrà fino a Marzo.

PS riguardo l'ipotesi Guidolin, uno stressato cronico come lui tra le fauci del gatto e la volpe......per carità


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Possibile formazione? Torna Diego o si insiste con Donna?



gioca donna philippa mexes


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Secondo la Gazzetta sarà un 4-3-3 con:

DONNARUMMA 99
ABATE 20
ALEX 33
ROMAGNOLI 13
ANTONELLI 31
KUCKA 27
MONTOLIVO 18
POLI 16
CERCI 11
BACCA 70
BONAVENTURA 10


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Io metterei un 4-4-2. Con Abate-Honda sulla destra, che si completano, uno che non corre e uno che ha due ferri da stiro. Montolivo-Nigel in mezzo. Poli e Cerci in panca, oppure Cerci seconda punta invece di Adriano.

Abate Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
Honda Montolivo DeJong Bonaventura
Adriano Bacca​


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2015)

*Per Spormediaset De Jong è out per Sabato : problemi al flessore.*


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Novembre 2015)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con Poli Montolivo e Kucka


----------



## zlatan (18 Novembre 2015)

Io spero in Calabria al posto di Abate, Mexes Romagnoli e Antonelli, Niang Montolivo Kucka Jack, Bacca Adriano. 4-4-2 classico.
Ma giocherà scandalo Poli, Abate e un 4-3-3 che ci porterà ad una sconfitta rovinosa...


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Bertolacci è ancora in dubbio. Se non dovesse recuperare, al suo posto giocherà Poli.*


----------



## Tobi (18 Novembre 2015)

Forza Berto, stavi iniziando a giocare bene


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Novembre 2015)

ma a cosa serve che Bertolacci recuperi in fretta se poi rischia di rompersi dopo 10 minuti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma a cosa serve che Bertolacci recuperi in fretta se poi rischia di rompersi dopo 10 minuti?



a non fare giocare poli, ragazzi non lo posso vedere questo qua


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Bacca in dubbio. Ballottaggio con Luiz Adriano, che è più fresco e riposato.

Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata
A disp.: Neto, Audero, Rugani, Caceres, Barzagli, Lemina, Hernanes, Alex Sandro, Sturaro, Mandzukic, Zaza. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Rubinho, Pereyra, Asamoah, Padoin

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura
A disp.: Abbiati, Rodrigo Ely, Calabria, Zapata, Alex, De Sciglio, Mauri, Nocerino, Suso, Honda, Niang,Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Diego Lopez, Bertolacci, De Jong*


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Bacca in dubbio. Ballottaggio con Luiz Adriano, che è più fresco e riposato.
> 
> ...



bacca torna oggi, è mercoledi, ha tempo domani e dopodomani per allenarsi, credo che ce la fa dai..


----------



## de sica (18 Novembre 2015)

Leggendo le formazioni dovremmo prendere una piallata cosmica


----------



## neversayconte (18 Novembre 2015)

dovremo giocare da provinciale e sperare in un punticino. 
tre punte sono esagerate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Novembre 2015)

*Mandzukic e Buffon in dubbio per la sfida contro il Milan, il portiere ha un problema al flessore il croato invece ha una distorsione alla caviglia. Ci sono anche Ceceres e Lichtsteiner sotto "controllo" ancora non si conoscono i problemi riscontrati.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Novembre 2015)

Per me si può tentare la vittoria, ho una strana fiducia. Quasi irrazionale.
Sono forse pazzo?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me si può tentare la vittoria, ho una strana fiducia. Quasi irrazionale.
> Sono forse pazzo?



decisamente


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Bacca in dubbio. Ballottaggio con Luiz Adriano, che è più fresco e riposato.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## koti (19 Novembre 2015)

Poli. Si salvi chi può.


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Novembre 2015)

Vedendo la formazione del Milan, non c'e' nessuno che giocherebbe titolare nella Juve, forse solo Bacca.Basta questa premessa per dire che non mi aspetto nulla di buono.


----------



## Danielsan (19 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 442 e Montolivo-DeJong insieme.
> 
> Insieme a Bacca meglio Niang, ma potendo fare l'esterno partirebbe Adriano.
> 
> Il 433 senza Bertolacci è una schifezza (e anche con lui sarebbe meglio comunque giocare a 4)



Anche io pensavo che il 4-4-2 poteva essere il modulo piu adatto.. ma con gli interpreti che abbiamo invece che dare equilibrio avrebbe l'effetto opposto.
Con l'Atalanta l'ultima mezzora ci siamo messi col 4-4-2 e c'era la squadra spaccata in 2, lasciando praterie in mezzo al campo per fare quello che volevano
Montolivo non ha ne il passo ne probabilmente la voglia di fare le due fasi e non accompagna mai l'azione, De jong idem per caratteristiche.. detto questo la cosa lampante secondo me è che abbiamo una rosa che non ha gli interpreti per fare un modulo giusto..


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Novembre 2015)

*Sarà Mazzoleni l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Novembre 2015)

*TuttoSport: per Juve-Milan sono in dubbio Buffon, Caceres, Lichtsteiner Manduzkic*


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Mazzoleni l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*



ahahhahahahhahaha. Che schifo. Il peggior arbitro possibile dopo Tagliavento.
Che ci presentiamo a fare?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *TuttoSport: per Juve-Milan sono in dubbio Buffon, Caceres, Lichtsteiner Manduzkic*



pretattica. Magicamente giocheranno tutti o saranno disponibili.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Mazzoleni l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*



No vabbè


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2015)

*Ufficiale: Buffon recuperato. Giocherà contro il Milan. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Buffon recuperato. Giocherà contro il Milan. *



Scontatissimo, sembra che mancano sempre tutti e poi ci sono sempre.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Buffon recuperato. Giocherà contro il Milan. *



Quando giocano contro di noi, magicamente recuperano tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Buffon recuperato. Giocherà contro il Milan. *





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo, sembra che mancano sempre tutti e poi ci sono sempre.



E' vero, è una cosa che fa quasi ridere. Con noi succede sempre sistematicamente da quando seguo il calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Buffon recuperato. Giocherà contro il Milan. *



Strano.


----------



## Kazarian88 (20 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Mazzoleni l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*



Vabbe questo è imbarazzante. Non è l'arbitro del gol di Muntari?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Novembre 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Vabbe questo è imbarazzante. Non è l'arbitro del gol di Muntari?



quello era tagliavento


----------



## mistergao (20 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Buffon recuperato. Giocherà contro il Milan. *



Non avevo dubbi. Poi in effetti sembra che gli altri manchino davvero, però già solo il fatto di avere tra i pali Buffon garantisce loro una maggiore tranquillità in difesa. Comunque sono quattro anni di fila che perdiamo a Torino in campionato, arrivassimo al quinto sarebbe record assoluto.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Juve-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: 

Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Mandzukic, Morata


Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci, Bacca, Niang
*


----------



## mistergao (20 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Juve-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Mandzukic, Morata
> 
> ...



Mah...se io fossi Allegri la giocherei con un 3-5-2, che contro il centrocampo del Milan è garanzia di vittoria. Noi abbiamo gli uomini contati, soprattutto in mezzo, anche se comunque questa mi sembra una formazione un po' troppo offensiva.

Colgo l'occasione per correggere leggermente quanto scritto sopra: perdendo a Torino domani sera per il Milan sarebbe un record, ma non quello riportato.
Il Milan ha perso a Torino sette volte di fila negli anni '30 (domani sarebbe "solo" la quinta), però se perdessimo domani sarebbe la sesta sconfitta consecutiva tra partite in casa e trasferta: sarebbe un record, MAI così male, neanche negli anni della serie B.


----------



## de sica (20 Novembre 2015)

ripeto: per me, domani, ce le suonano. Solo guardando le due formazioni..


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> ripeto: per me, domani, ce le suonano. Solo guardando le due formazioni..



Probabile.
Possiamo fare qualcosa unicamente se la Juve scende in campo con l'approccio sbagliato e noi con quello giusto.
Tra l'altro per Mihajlovic potrebbe essere una partita decisiva, e qui vedremo come deciderà di comportarsi lo spogliatoio.


----------



## mistergao (20 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Probabile.
> Possiamo fare qualcosa unicamente se la Juve scende in campo con l'approccio sbagliato e noi con quello giusto.
> *Tra l'altro per Mihajlovic potrebbe essere una partita decisiva, e qui vedremo come deciderà di comportarsi lo spogliatoio.*



Oh, sì, questo sì. Con un Berlusconi sul piede di guerra domani sarà meglio se Sinisa eviterà la sconfitta, sennò son dolori. Però guardando il calendario esclusa quella di domani, fino a Natale abbiamo solo partite facili, quindi la classifica potrebbe migliorare a breve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: manca Bertolacci 
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97).

DIFENSORI: Antonelli, Alex, Abate, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, Nocerino, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang.

*I convocati della Juventus: manca Ceceres
*
1 Buffon 3 Chiellini 6 Khedira 7 Zaza 8 Marchisio 9 Morata 10 Pogba 11 Hernanes 12 Alex Sandro 15 Barzagli 16 Cuadrado 17 Mandzukic 18 Lemina 19 Bonucci 21 Dybala 24 Rugani 25 Neto 26 Lichtsteiner 27 Sturaro 33 Evra 34 Rubinho 40 Vitale


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2015)

*Ultime di formazione da Sky:

In attacco giocheranno Bacca, Niang e Cerci. Bonaventura andrà a centrocampo, con lui Montolivo e Kucka.*


----------



## DannySa (20 Novembre 2015)

O fa risultato il caro Sinisa o dopo neanche 3 mesi è già in vacanza, comunque vada non rimarrà ancora a lungo.
Partita che non è più un big match purtroppo, basta guardare la nostra formazione con Cerci, Niang, Kucka e il senatore Montolivo.
Siamo un po' come quelle provinciali di un tempo (ma anche ad oggi comunque) che hanno la squadra scarsissima e puntano tutto sul bomber davanti che deve salvarla a suon di gol.
Altro anno sabbatico, ma si sapeva da agosto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2015)

Ci asfaltano è scritto ..


----------



## Ian.moone (21 Novembre 2015)

Per me non faremo una pessima figura.

Non è detto, magari ci battono, ma voglio vedere il MIO Milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Novembre 2015)

dopo fiorentina napoli e inter non si può steccare pure questa, bisogna crederci!


----------



## The P (21 Novembre 2015)

tra le due formazioni c'è un bel divario. Sopratutto a centrocampo, altre categorie proprio.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2015)

Vado controcorrente. Possibilità di vittoria ci sono.

Il Milan rende di più quando può ripartire, la Juventus pratica un possesso palla piuttosto sterile in orrizontale (ricordate Allegri pure con noi?), se saremo bravi a difenderci e pungenti quando ripartiamo per assurdo si può pensare di portare pure a casa la vittoria, colpi dei loro campioni permettendo.

Insomma, darci per spacciati come gli scorsi anni mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Juve-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:

Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata


Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci, Bacca, Niang*


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Juve-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata
> 
> ...



La migliore schierabile, ecceto per Abate, che nei big match è una tassa fissa


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Juve-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata
> 
> ...



Bella la formazza, speriamo sia questa.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata
A disp.: Neto, Rubinho, Rugani, Barzagli, Lemina, Hernanes, Alex Sandro, Sturaro, Zaza, Mandzukic.All.: Allegri
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Rubinho, Pereyra, Asamoah, Padoin, Caceres

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci,Bacca, Niang
A disp.: Abbiati, Rodrigo Ely, Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio, Mauri, Nocerino, Poli, Suso, Honda, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Diego Lopez, Bertolacci, De Jong*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2015)

Ne prendiamo tante.


----------



## Butcher (21 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ne prendiamo tante.



Può mai essere l'opposto contro la Juve?


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Juventus (4-3-3): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata
> A disp.: Neto, Rubinho, Rugani, Barzagli, Lemina, Hernanes, Alex Sandro, Sturaro, Zaza, Mandzukic.All.: Allegri
> Squalificati: nessuno
> Indisponibili: Rubinho, Pereyra, Asamoah, Padoin, Caceres
> ...



La formazione è praticamente quasi la migliore possibile,solo che già solo leggere Khedira-Marchisio-Pogba e poi Kucka-Montolivo-Bonaventura fa capire la differenza tra noi e loro. Ovviamente non ho affatto buone sensazioni,staremo a vedere.Spero in ogni caso in una partita giocata con dignità,di farci calpestare totalmente da questi qui sono stanca.


----------



## Kazarian88 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ogni partita è storia a se.
Se dovessimo vedere solo le formazione dovrebbe finire sicuramente 5-0.
Le stesse cose si pensavano pure con Juventus-Frosinone, Juventus-Chievo, Juventus-Udinese.
Quindi, mai darsi per vinti e partire prevenuti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Se la Juve gioca come deve non c'e niente da fare. Il divario e troppo grande.

Se invece la Juve entra con la mentalita sbagliata e noi con quella giusta, magari...magari.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ne prendiamo tante.



Di più!


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Mai come quest'anno ci sarebbe la possibilità di vincere in quello stadio maledetto.

Speriamo di beccare la serata in cui va tutto per il verso giusto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai come quest'anno ci sarebbe la possibilità di vincere in quello stadio maledetto.
> 
> Speriamo di beccare la serata in cui va tutto per il verso giusto.



Il livello di gioco è quello, dipenderà dalle giocate dei singoli e in quelli è nettamente più forte la Juve


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Novembre 2015)

Che palle ste partite il Sabato sera. Sto per uscire e starò fuori a cena. Me la perderò.... Va be che penso che sarà una pessima partita, ma peró avrebbero potuta farla di Domenica sera no?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

come del resto due settimane fa non ho per niente buone sensazioni, jack sacrificato in mediana per mettere cerci e niang fa capire che per bucare buffon ci vuole un terno al lotto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai come quest'anno ci sarebbe la possibilità di vincere in quello stadio maledetto.
> 
> Speriamo di beccare la serata in cui va tutto per il verso giusto.



Di sicuro, siamo spesso fortunati quando serve. Non vinciamo nemmeno i rimpalli a centrocampo


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Novembre 2015)

*Khedira fuori contro il Milan, per il tedesco problemi fisici.*


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2015)

Sconfitta sicura


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Khedira salta Juve Milan per problemi fisici.*


----------



## Butcher (21 Novembre 2015)

Dovrebbe giocare Hernanes. Di sicuro farà la partita della vita.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

rendiamoci conto: sta fuori Khedira, entra comunque Hernanes. 
da noi se sta fuori bertolacci, entra poli. 

la partita si deciderà a centrocampo dove ci stritoleranno. 
mi sorprenderei uscissimo con un pari.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2015)

Gol random di Hernanes (punizione, tiro da 200 metri ecc) quotato 0.01


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Khedira salta Juve Milan per problemi fisici.*




.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe giocare Hernanes. Di sicuro farà la partita della vita.



Magari. Cuadrado è più fastidioso imho.

edit : ah no, gioca al posto di Khedira, come non detto.


----------



## J&B (21 Novembre 2015)

Sono fiducioso,prenderemo meno di tre gol.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

un pareggio sarebbe già tantissimo


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan


(4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci, Bacca, Niang*


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci, Bacca, Niang*


Speriamo almeno di giocare bene


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci, Bacca, Niang*



Spero in Niang, ha la gamba per ripartire negli spazi.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Novembre 2015)

Out anche Bonucci e Cuadrado. Inizio a nutrire qualche speranza.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Figuriamoci se vinciamo al Conad.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Cerci, Bacca, Niang*




*La formazione ufficiale della Juve

Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Barzagli, Chiellini, Evra, Sturaro, Marchisio, Pogba, Hernanes, Mandzukic, Dybala. *


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2015)

non so come mai ma sono particolarmente testo per questa partita, non mi succedeva da tanto.

sono stufo delle figuracce contro la juve.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Fallo netto su Bonaventura.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fallo netto su Bonaventura.



l'azione prima gomitata netta su antonelli non vista... brutto inizio


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Bonaventura ha iniziato proprio male, perde palloni e non recupera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> l'azione prima gomitata netta su antonelli non vista... brutto inizio



Ed ora Chiellini. Mazzoleni in gran forma


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Riusciamo a tenere palla per un minuto?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Siamo costantemente in inferiorità a centrocampo. non ci siamo per niente.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma cosa fa sto Cerci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Madonna Cerci. Che ignoranza di movimento


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa sto Cerci



cane maledetto


Ma che cavolo stanno combinando?!?!?!! errori banalissimi!! ma che diavolo combinano durante la settimana ste capre


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Questa squadra è senza palle..quando hanno la palla tra i piedi c'è panico. Scarsi


----------



## alcyppa (21 Novembre 2015)

Non si può vedere il clasico e poi vedere il nostro centrocampo...Mi sanguinano gli occhi


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Cerci semplicemente imbarazzante


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Novembre 2015)

Squadra da metà classifica.

Una triangolazione non la sanno proprio fare.


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2015)

per me dovremmo giocare per Bacca come faceva il Verona con Toni


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Che palle


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

contropiedi monovelocità... tutti che corrono in linea senza movimenti... arrivi di là... tutti fermi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Vedere il classico e poi vedo sta partita con una intensità...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Abate. Ma sparati. Osceno.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Kucka con tutti i suoi limiti, ce la sta mettendo tutta... ma a centrocampo è l'unico


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Cerci è insopportabile.


----------



## Milo (21 Novembre 2015)

Juve-Milan dovrebbe essere una super partita europea, mi sembra la mia partita di oggi con gli amatori...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Le mozzarelle di Bonaventura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Novembre 2015)

Bene Kucka fin'ora


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cerci è insopportabile.



A novembre è ancora clamorosamente sovrappeso e fuori forma. Non puoi far giocare gente così


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Che palle sto Cerci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma siamo proprio sicuri che El Sha era piu scarso di sto Cerci?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma siamo proprio sicuri che El Sha era piu scarso di sto Cerci?



ma pure Torres era meglio di Cerci


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A novembre è ancora clamorosamente sovrappeso e fuori forma. Non puoi far giocare gente così



Oltre a questo, è l'atteggiamento che fa incavolare. I tifosi dell'Atletico lo detestavano proprio per il suo comportamento, e solo dopo per le sue pessime prestazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma sparati Cerci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Cerci. MA COSA FAI


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

Curchill.


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Non posso credere che Cerci possa finire il primo tempo.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

ma perchè questo non si infortuna mai?????? MA PERCHE??????


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2015)

Che capra...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Ignobilee. cacciatelo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Entra Alex Sandro per Evra. Un upgrade.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Entra Alex Sandro per Evra. Un upgrade.



Evrà era il loro cerci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Che ignoranza, Kucka, che ignoranza


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Novembre 2015)

Porca miseria pero', Bacca e' troppo isolato


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Bacca ma vai a quel paese pure tu... palla al piede sei na sciagura


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2015)

pogba è davvero forte, Marchisio mi sembra sottotono.

Dei nostri boh, con questo catenaccio risalta kucka.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbero già tutti ammoniti in un mondo normale gli juventini


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Assurdo il giallo non dato a Marchisio


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Che noia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Fallo di Alex Sandro da dietro. Normalmente anche da giallo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma Buffon ha toccato un pallone????


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Di questo passo ci fanno goal.


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2015)

donnarumma è il nosto giocatore con i piedi migliori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Livello tecnico imbarazzante


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Novembre 2015)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Il nostro gioco " lanci da 30 mentri"


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma quanto lo pompano Gigio!! Ma lo lasciassero crescere in pace


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Juve - Milan 0-0 Fine PT*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il nostro gioco " lanci da 30 mentri"



Non abbiamo creato nel primo tempo un'azione degna di questo nome


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Io sinceramente mi chiedo come Ventura ha fatto sembrare micidiale la coppia Cerci-Immobile. Due cessi stratosferici


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Novembre 2015)

Che pochezza fatta squadra...


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Brutta roba.

Primo tempo terribile da parte di entrambe.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Bene fine primo tempo. 
la juve ha un gioco, però è sterile davanti.
Noi schifo, toglierei cerci e pur di non vederlo in campo cambierei modulo.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi chiedo come Ventura ha fatto sembrare micidiale la coppia Cerci-Immobile. Due cessi stratosferici



sono quelle alchimie che nel calcio possono capitare una volta e poi mai più.


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Vedere una partita di Premier o della Liga e poi questo Juve-Milan fa tristezza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

come prendiamo la palla ce la facciamo addosso, ma non si può


----------



## Kazarian88 (21 Novembre 2015)

tanto se toglie cerci mette honda quindi...


----------



## J&B (21 Novembre 2015)

Brutto primo tempo da parte di due brutte squadre.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo abbiamo una squadra oscena.. giocatori con dei piedi scarsi. Basta vedere quando hanna la palla tra i piedi ed i passaggi allo sbaraglio.

L'unico modo è questo. 11 dietro la linea e spazzare via e sperare in qualche errore loro, tipo contro la lazie.


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Giochiamo in dieci e questo è il risultato.
Dopo il ridicolo errore davanti alla porta cerci andava sostituito


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> tanto se toglie cerci mette honda quindi...



Deve spostare Bonaventura in attacco. Oppure inserisca Luiz Adriano e chieda a Niang di fare il trequartista.


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Deve spostare Bonaventura in attacco. Oppure inserisca Luiz Adriano e chieda a Niang di fare il trequartista.



Le soluzioni sono solo due:
4-4-2 con Niang a destra e Luiz Adriano con Bacca
4-3-3 con Honda
Se sposta Bonaventura in avanti, mette Poli.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

Voglio Suso. Ormai lo conosciamo bene Cerci. Ti fa 1 partita buona e 5 vergognose. Spero metta Suso. Merita più spazio. Tecnicamente è superiore a molti calciatori che abbiamo in campo.


----------



## Kaw (21 Novembre 2015)

Credo di essermi addormentato, non ci siamo 
Quasi nulli, a parte quello scandaloso colpo di testa di Cerci.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

2 squadre specchio del calcio italiano


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2015)

Sinisa deve mandare in campo un centrocampista per Cerci o Niang e cosi spostare Jack dove fa la differanza, cosi siamo nel nulla nel juvestustadium..


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi chiedo come Ventura ha fatto sembrare micidiale la coppia Cerci-Immobile. Due cessi stratosferici



Semplice: cerci faceva la seconda punta dietro immobile e non doveva giocare largo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Mazzoleni. Che odio


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Non offside con tanto di rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non offside con tanto di rigore



Hann fischiato un fallo di Niang...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

QUanti errori nei passaggi. 
non era rigore per me


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Hann fischiato un fallo di Niang...



inesistente... ma vabbè.


----------



## milan1899 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Hann fischiato un fallo di Niang...



Hahaha


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Quanto gli ci vuole a capire che dobbiamo passare al 4-4-2?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Novembre 2015)

Fallo di Niang ?? ajahahahha


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma non poteva lasciare continuare??


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Mazzoleni scandaloso! C'era vantaggio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Novembre 2015)

Lichtsteiner all'arbitro : "non è un fallo , non è un fallo, dai stai buono! " LOL


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Eravamo in attacco e siamo finiti a fare il retro passaggio al portiere.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Eravamo in attacco e siamo finiti a fare il retro passaggio al portiere.



è il nostro schema infallibile


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Qualcuno mi spieghi il giallo ad alex


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Se non vinciamo al conad oggi, allora non vinceremo mai


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Montolivo ed i suoi lanci..pensa di essere Verratti


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Alex...


----------



## Milo (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con tutti questi lanci a casaccio??? Il calcio si gioca con la palla a terra, stiamo offendendo il gioco del calcio


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

che partitaccia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo ed i suoi lanci..pensa di essere Verratti



Sempre di prima senza guardare dove lancia. Boh.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Novembre 2015)

La sagra degli errori


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

Che fine hanno fatto Juve e Milan.


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Sembra una partita di Lega Pro.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Tecnicamente sono troppo troppo scarsi.. nessun allenatore al mondo sarebbe capace di rendere un asino un cavallo


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma come cavolo si fa a fare errori così banali??? cosa cavolo hanno nel cervello sti ubriaconi maledetti?

Ma neanche in serie B vedo errori tecnici così banali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

che errori. Che schifo


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Non sanno manco stoppare il pallone


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non vinciamo al conad oggi, allora non vinceremo mai



e come fai? scommetto che se proviamo a rischiare un tantino di più segnano loro


----------



## koti (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma quanto è scarso Sturaro.


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2015)

io farei entrare luiz adriano per cerci


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Novembre 2015)

mediaset: "botta di pogba di collo pieno con le tre dita!"


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

ma un cambio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Vorrei vedere Suso. Solo per il fatto che lui e in grado di stoppare un pallone


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

E' Ascoli - Foggia, altro che Juventus Milan.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Gol di Dybala

1-0 Rube


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

FINITA. spengo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

E te pareva


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Che degrado


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Per fortuna che Abate e bravo a difendere.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Pure contro questa Juve scarsa


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli e Alex a farfalle


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Inevitabile il goal


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ci hanno scavalcati in classifica...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Mi raccomando continua a rimanere immobile. Tanto stavamo dominando.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Si meritano d'essere sciagattati di botte uno ad uno!!! luridi


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che Abate e bravo a difendere.



3 terzini su 4 della nostra nazionale sono del nostro vivaio..


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno scavalcati in classifica...



Ma era scontato. Erano dietro per demeriti loro non per meriti nostri


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Perdiamo il derby perdiamo contro i viola perdiamo contro questi..

Perdiamo sempre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Niente da dire. Questa squadra non puo dare di piu. Tecnicamente siamo troppo scarsi. Squadra, come si sa, costruita senza logica.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Osceni, secondo tempo non riescono a fare 3 passaggi consecutivi


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Quest'anno chiunque veniva al Conad, aveva concrete possibilità di fare risultato......tranne... noi ovviamente


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

per il grande milan hip hip hurra..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> 3 terzini su 4 della nostra nazionale sono del nostro vivaio..



Infatti la nostra nazionale e la piu scarsa che ho visto nella mia vita.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

non uscivamo più dalla metà campo e sinisa non cambia niente. niente.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma era scontato. Erano dietro per demeriti loro non per meriti nostri



Esattamente, si è solo ristabilita la normalità delle cose


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Mihajlovic, nei limiti del possibile, non ha comunque fatto nulla per correggere qualcosa.
Se finisce così rischia l'esonero.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

e quando mai


----------



## Milo (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma provare luiz Adriano no è?


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2015)

C'e Vanderwiel, c'e Ivanovic... ogni gara regaliamo sempre qualcosa

Poi i nostri non hanno MAI tirato in porta.. non ho visto mai un primo piano di Buffon

VERGOGNOSO!


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti la nostra nazionale e la piu scarsa che ho visto nella mia vita.



dillo al gallo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic, nei limiti del possibile, non ha comunque fatto nulla per correggere qualcosa.
> Se finisce così rischia l'esonero.



Onestamente, ha preparato la partita molto bene. Alla fine non abbiamo subito nulla. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare..impostarla sulla difensiva. Però se con i piedi sono scarsi non ci si può fare nulla


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Niang è una roba imbarazzante. E' forte fino alle caviglie.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma Buffon ha fatto un intervento' Cioe..uno?


----------



## walter 22 (21 Novembre 2015)

Che schifo di squadra


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Buffon ha fatto un intervento' Cioe..uno?



NO. Non tiriamo mai in porta. Ma è un problema vecchio.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

cerci adesso non uscirà più...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

fuori kucka che ha giocato bene. mah.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, ha preparato la partita molto bene. Alla fine non abbiamo subito nulla. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare..impostarla sulla difensiva. Però se con i piedi sono scarsi non ci si può fare nulla


Beh no. Quando tu dopo 10-15 minuti nel secondo tempo vedi che la squadra non alza più il baricentro un cambio lo fai. Non é possibile che non faccia mai nulla per provare a cambiare la partita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Novembre 2015)

Niang... 

e rimane in campo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

perfino il frosinone ha pareggiato con questi, il frosinone


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2015)

E ovviamente Montolivo intoccabile


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, ha preparato la partita molto bene. Alla fine non abbiamo subito nulla. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare..impostarla sulla difensiva. Però se con i piedi sono scarsi non ci si può fare nulla



Dico a gara in corso.
Cerci andava tolto entro la fine del primo tempo.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> perfino il frosinone ha pareggiato con questi, il frosinone



Il Frosinone, ad oggi, ci farebbe una testa così. Soprattutto in casa loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, ha preparato la partita molto bene. Alla fine non abbiamo subito nulla. Ha fatto quello che doveva fare..impostarla sulla difensiva. Però se con i piedi sono scarsi non ci si può fare nulla



Ha sbagliato a sperare di arrivare in fondo 0-0 senza far cambi... Allegri è passato al centrocampo a 5 e ci hanno schiacciato, lui poteva levare uno tra Cerci e Niang e mettere un centrocampista, no, niente di niente.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, ha preparato la partita molto bene. Alla fine non abbiamo subito nulla.



Non mi risulta, ci hanno dominato al limite della vergogna, quello non si chiama strategia


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh no. Quando tu dopo 10-15 minuti nel secondo tempo vedi che la squadra non alza più il baricentro un cambio lo fai. Non é possibile che non faccia mai nulla per provare a cambiare la partita.



Ma quali cambi cambi... questa rosa è semplicemente scarsa non vedo differenza tra panchinari e titolari sono tutti uguali. Scarsi


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> fuori kucka che ha giocato bene. mah.



Mihajlovic è nel pallone pure lui.
Ma Guidolin non lo sarà. Lol.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

A me sto 4-3-3 ha rotto le balle... tanto poi non è mai 3 punte... ma un 4-5-1... Rivoglio le due punte davanti e fuori quel cane di cerci


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2015)

Risultato prevedibile.


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

temo che stasera sia l'ultima di sinisa


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

5 volte siamo andati in svantaggio, 5 volte abbiamo perso senza segnare, nessuno come noi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> temo che stasera sia l'ultima di sinisa



...per prendere chi?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

dai niang e cerci non possono finire la partita entrambi


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per prendere chi?



uno piu scarso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Sta Juve e poca roba, ma noi siamo imbarazzanti.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per prendere chi?


Guidolin.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ma con che modulo stiamo giocando? Bonaventura centrale a centrocampo? Adriano trequartista? Che roba é?


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

i 20 punti che abbiamo li abbiamo fatti per caso.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> temo che stasera sia l'ultima di sinisa



Abbiamo una squadra scarsa, mediocre e assolutamente sopravalutata ma i movimenti senza palla mmmm dopo 6 mesi...

8quindi Sinisa..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

ahahaha Honda. Inutile quanto Cerci e Poli


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per prendere chi?



Berlusconi ha già il SI di Carlo..


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quali cambi cambi... questa rosa è semplicemente scarsa non vedo differenza tra panchinari e titolari sono tutti uguali. Scarsi


É possibile. Ma questo non significa che tu non ci debba provare. Un semplice 4-4-2, con Adriano vicino a bacca, niang e Bonaventura a sinistra. Non era difficile. Poi può darsi che perdi lo stesso, ma almeno spezzi il ritmo e cambi un modulo che non stava funzionando.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

loro sono fermi e noi pure... mah


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ahahaha Honda. Inutile quanto Cerci e Poli



i giocatori son quelli


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

solo Conte potrebbe salvarci


----------



## davoreb (21 Novembre 2015)

non capisco, abbiamo lanciato una marea di palloni alti quando c'era solo Bacca entra Luiz Adriano e non si tira più su un pallone.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

l'imbarazzo di chiamarsi Alessio Cerci


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> solo Conte potrebbe salvarci



Solo 200 mln di euro ed Rui costa ed uno capace di comprare possono salvarci


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> non capisco, abbiamo lanciato una marea di palloni alti quando c'era solo Bacca entra Luiz Adriano e non si tira più su un pallone.



L'ha messo trequartista. In maniera insensata.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Spero nell'esonero non ha dato un gioco a questa squadra, lo sapevo l'ho sempre detto che non e' allenatore da grande squadra


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Cerci ahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2015)

stasera mi sono vista a fasi alterne il clasico e poi city-Liverpool, e poi mi devo beccare sto scempio. 

pure la juve cmq fa schifo forte eh.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Juve - Milan 1-0 FINALE*


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Novembre 2015)

A Mihailovic rimprovero solo di aver smesso troppo presto di prendere a calci nel c... questi insulsi caproni

Per il resto chiunque metti in panchina, può fare giusto 3-4 punti di più...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Spero nell'esonero non ha dato un gioco a questa squadra, lo sapevo l'ho sempre detto che non e' allenatore da grande squadra



Per prendere chi?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

la peggior partita della stagione togliendo milan-napoli... bastava giocare come in una delle altre 11 partite e non avremmo perso


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Cerci ridicolo. E ridicolo chi lo ha tenuto in campo per 93 minuti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2015)

Che noia di squadra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Novembre 2015)

Malex


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Poi a che serve mettere Honda esterno sinistro?


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Mala tempora currunt


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Mihajlovic fuori dalle scatole. Per (non) giocare 4-3-3 in questo modo indegno mi tenevo Inzaghi col rischio di retrocedere. Schifo


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

Se avesse un minimo di dignità, dopo essersi fatto ridicolizzare da allegri, perdisa dovrebbe chiedere scusa e dimettersi, ha per l'ennesima volta dimostrato di essere di gran lunga il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan.
Speriamo che berlusconi per una volta mantenga la parola e lo caccia a pedate


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Novembre 2015)

Non saprei che dire se non che mi aspettavo esattamente questo schifo. Ah,sì,una cosa la devo dire:i cambi sono da censura.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

2 squadre oscene per essere Milan Juve ma hanno vinto i più forti. In fase difensiva abbiamo fatto bene ma siamo stati nulla in fase di gioco.a Siamo mediocri. Non penso che un Guardiola trasformerebbe questi giocatori. Se arriviamo in europa è un miracolo.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Vergognosi, scandalosi, allenati da una capra in panchina con meno punti di Inzaghi dell'anno scorso, bastava un Donadoni per avere un briciolo di gioco, vergogna, nemmeno l'orgoglio di provarci, hanno giocato alla fine per non prenderne altri, nemmeno un briciolo di dignita', vergogna


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Novembre 2015)

Scontatissimo con questi non portiamo MAI punti a casa. Una volta mi arrabbiavo ora sinceramente mi hanno tolto pure quella "passione", ormai si vince ok si perde ok.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Novembre 2015)

Basta fuori dalle balle sto serbo...basta non se ne può più....uno schifo mai visto...0 azioni 0 tiri 0 passaggi in verticale...schifosi


----------



## Schism75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Malissimo. Ennesima sconfitta.mi auguro che sia l'ultima stagionale per Mihajlovic. La motivazione di squadra scarsa non mi basta. Perché non é vero. Non abbiamo incontrato il Barcellona o il bayern Monaco in queste settimane. Ma tutte però erano più organizzate di noi e con un minimo movimento dei giocatori. E tenuta fisica. Noi nulla di tutto questo, tranne quella partita con la Lazio. Che a questo punto é stata del tutto casuale nella gestione dell'attuale allenatore.


----------



## Kaw (21 Novembre 2015)

Tristezza, solo profonda tristezza per un'altra stagione inutile.
Non mi arrabbio nemmeno più...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

Non ci sono parole

Non abbiamo fatto due passaggi di fila, due. E quando li facevano il tizio di turno si incartava senza troppe pretese


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

niang è incommentabile, non ho parole, ma cosa ci vuole per spedirlo a quel paese una volta per tutte?

Non attacca, non da giocare nel suo ruolo, non vede le porta, non segna

niente


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

stasera non si parla..


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Una roba che non si può commentare. 

Non se ne può davvero più -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-tifoso-milanista-si-e-rotto-le-palle-vt33131.html#post854302


----------



## robs91 (21 Novembre 2015)

Terzini dai piedi imbarazzanti,centrocampo di onesti mestieranti senza un minimo di inventiva,esterni alti senza arte né parte.E poi ti domandi perché non fai un tiro in porta.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia che schifo. Che schifo. Buffon è stato con le palle (le sue) in mano per tutta la serata. Manco un tiro in porta o un'azione costruita con logica. Orridi.


----------



## marionep (21 Novembre 2015)

Il mio migliore amico, purtroppo interista, nei loro anni d'oro (1994-95-96 e poi l'anno di Tardelli) soleva dirmi: "Io vado sempre allo stadio armato di buone intenzioni, ma dopo venti minuti questa squadra gioca talmente di che viene voglia di tifare per l'avversario". Ecco l'effetto che mi fa questa compagine di pippe rammollite. Gente senza arte nè parte che sprizza gioia da tutti i pori a fine partita quando può scambiarsi la maglia con dei giocatori veri.

Donnarumma, spero che Arsenal o Liverpool ti liberino da questa gabbia di scimmie ammaestrate e ti regalino la carriera che meriti.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Novembre 2015)

Ormai mi ci sono abituato, nemmeno mi arrabbio più


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

ma è mihailovic una capra o i giocatori dei somari? io propendo piu per la seconda.


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 5 volte siamo andati in svantaggio, 5 volte abbiamo perso senza segnare, nessuno come noi



hai ragione, è sintomatico anche questo dato


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

Cerci stasera l'unico decente


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2015)

Per me ci sarà il cambio di allenatore.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2015)

Ho appena sentito un amico gobbo dire che Donmarumma e bravissimo.. poi che Buffon NON AVEVA BISOGNO di giocare...

Donmarumma 7
Abate 4 
Alex 5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5
Montolivo 5
Kuco 5
Jack 6
Niang 4
Cerci 3
Bacca 4

Sinisa ESONERO


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me ci sarà il cambio di allenatore.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me ci sarà il cambio di allenatore.


Ma speriamo,non ha trasmesso nemmeno la grinta e si gioca da schifo come l'anno scorso


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Novembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Guidolin.



dubito che Guidolin possa fare peggio di stasera nell'impostazione e nella lettura della partita


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Donmarumma 7
Abate 4 
Alex 5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5
Montolivo 5
Kuco 6,5
Jack 5.5
Niang 5
Cerci 3
Bacca 4

Sinisa 4.5


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Cerci stasera l'unico decente



Ma dove? Peggiore in campo per distacco, non ne ha indovinata una nemmeno per sbaglio.
Gli unici due decenti, Kucka e Niang li ha tolti e ha tenuto in campo 90 minuti quel disadattato


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Novembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> non capisco, abbiamo lanciato una marea di palloni alti quando c'era solo Bacca entra Luiz Adriano e non si tira più su un pallone.



si chiama "alla viva al parroco" e si fa quando non si ha la più pallida idea di un gioco o di cosa fare del pallone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2015)

Il nulla, la noia, l'oblio.


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Donmarumma 7
> Abate 4
> Alex 5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Troppo buono con Alex,già solo per come si è fatto prendere alle spalle da Dybala sul gol merita 3


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Donmarumma 7
Abate 4
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 5
Montolivo 4,5
Kuco 6
Jack 5
Niang 5
Cerci 5
Bacca 4

Sinisa 0.


----------



## Antijuventino (21 Novembre 2015)

aldilà delle critiche all'allenatore e ai giocatori, stasera l'arbitro puntualmente fischiava sempre pro juve... manzukic e chiellini già solo nei primi minuti tiravano gomitate come se niente fosse, con il gioco che proseguiva tranquillamente, poi arriva niang che mette una mano su sturaro ed è subito fallo, naturalmente si era inventato il fallo se no era costretto a dare rigore...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2015)

Antijuventino ha scritto:


> aldilà delle critiche all'allenatore e ai giocatori, stasera l'arbitro puntualmente fischiava sempre pro juve... manzukic e chiellini già solo nei primi minuti tiravano gomitate come se niente fosse.



E' vero, c'era anche un liechsteiner che appena dopo il giallo ha detto vaffancubo in faccia all'arbitro, che ha fatto finta di niente.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Novembre 2015)

Complessivamente direi bene: nell'impostare la partita con un bel catenaccio degli anni dei fratelli Lumière, tutto difesa e ripartire che ha dato i suoi frutti già nel primo tempo, quando siamo riusciti a essere già ben avviati sul ridicolo andante. Ancora meglio nel secondo tempo, quando siamo andati oltre ogni limite, con zero tiri in porta. Era difficile, ma va dato atto a questa squadra di esserci riuscita. Eccellente la reazione al cambio di modulo di Allegri; quando ha avanzato i terzini, noi non abbiamo cambiato una virgola del nostro centrocampo a (presunti) tre, anzi abbiamo levato Kucka che ancora qualcosa stava dando. Ottime le sostituzioni fatte (Luiz Adriano e Honda, entrambi molto sul pezzo) e quelle non fatte (Cerci, Montolivo e Abate hanno dato quel qualcosa in più che mancava, cioé il sonno). Vengo ora ai voti:

Donnarumma 6,5: si nota per qualche dribbling azzardato di troppo in area, prima o poi ce la piangeremo co 'ste sbruffonate.
Abate 7: infonde sicurezza al reparto, ottima partita con tecnica e sagacia tattica. Da lì non passa nessuno.
Alex 6: bene, specie nel gol.
Romagnoli: 6: bene, specie nel gol.
Antonelli 6,5: pronto per palcoscenici migliori, tecnica e corsa come sempre.
Bonaventura 5: male, non prova mai a proporsi e quelle poche volte non la passa mai.
Montolivo 8: fosforo e acciaio per 90 minuti. Null'altro da dire, veramente maestoso.
Kucka 2: pessimo, giustamente sostituito, tra l'altro era pure ammonito.
Cerci 7,5: dribbling come se piovesse, pericolosità costante e ripiegamenti continui. Spina nel fianco di Alex Coso.
Bacca 8: sempre in partita, si sfianca nei recuperi a centrocampo.
Niang 4: rientra a dare una mano e perde quel poco di fiato che ha, mandando all'aria l'acuto piano tattico di Mihajlovic.

Luiz Adriano, Honda e forse un terzo che non ricordo 7 di stima.

Mihajlovic 9: catenaccio e via. Allegri cambia? No problem sempre catenaccio, lui non cambia idea tanto facilmente, neanche quando vede che il centrocampo è sommerso.

B. & G. 10: anche quest'anno grande squadra, puntiamo a tutto.

Buonanotte, in ogni senso.


----------



## Marilson (21 Novembre 2015)

ci stanno togliendo l'anima


----------



## Aragorn (21 Novembre 2015)

È più vicino il giorno in cui l'uomo approderà su Plutone che quello in cui vinceremo allo Juventus Stadium


----------



## robs91 (21 Novembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Malissimo. Ennesima sconfitta.mi auguro che sia l'ultima stagionale per Mihajlovic. La motivazione di squadra scarsa non mi basta. Perché non é vero. Non abbiamo incontrato il Barcellona o il bayern Monaco in queste settimane. Ma tutte però erano più organizzate di noi e con un minimo movimento dei giocatori. E tenuta fisica. Noi nulla di tutto questo, tranne quella partita con la Lazio. Che a questo punto é stata del tutto casuale nella gestione dell'attuale allenatore.



Ma quale organizzazione ha avuto la Juventus?La differenza l'hanno fatta la qualità di Pogba,i piedi buoni(per essere un terzino)di Alex Sandro che è proprio il profilo che ci manca da troppi anni,e la capacità balistica di Dybala.Punto.Noi questi giocatori non li abbiamo.Cambiare ancora allenatore non servirebbe a nulla.Bisogna cambiare proprietà e amministratore delegato semmai.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Novembre 2015)

...voto del portiere giuventino....UGUALE a quello dell Atalanta..... ZERO TIRI IN PORTA !!!!
vergogna


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Peggiore in campo per distacco, non ne ha indovinata una nemmeno per sbaglio.
> Gli unici due decenti, Kucka e Niang li ha tolti e ha tenuto in campo 90 minuti quel disadattato



Cerci è stato l'unico ad attaccare e fare qualcosa, ed è stato l'unico pericoloso

Niang è stato uno scandalo, non attaccava, difendeva solo, facendolo anche male, non si è mai visto in attacco, non ha azzeccato un passaggio che fosse uno

Insomma, niente


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Novembre 2015)

ma come si fa a dare un voto alla punte questa sera io non riesco a capirlo.....

abbiamo fatto un catenaccio che neanche 40 anni fa facevano , avevamo addirittura 10 uomini dietro la linea della palla.

il prode abate che come sempre ha toccato 20 palloni e ne ha sbagliati 25 , comunque non e' colpa sua ....la colpa e' di chi lo mette in campo.

spostare magari bonaventura piu' avanti e inserire poli , magari , poteva sembrare un'idea troppo garibaldina .....dovevamo difendere il loro vantaggio.

caro sinisa questa sera hai toccato il fondo , non servono le cene , prepara le valige.


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Niang è stato l'unico ad attaccare e fare qualcosa, ed è stato l'unico pericoloso
> 
> Niang è stato uno scandalo, non attaccava, difendeva solo, facendolo anche male, non si è mai visto in attacco, non ha azzeccato un passaggio che fosse uno
> 
> Insomma, niente



Niang si è sacrificatoo, ha corso, pressato e provato a giocare con i compagni.
Cerci come al solito pascolava sulla fascia, non è mai tornato a dare una mano, non ha mai saltato l'uomo, un paio di volte ha provato a buttarla avanti e correre e gli è finito in campo, per finire con quella porcheria di tiro all'ultimo minuto, quando, con tutti avanti, avrebbe dovuto crossare.
Peggiore in campo per distacco, come ogni singola partita in cui è sceso in campo.


----------



## Ian.moone (21 Novembre 2015)

L'avevo detto ieri che non avremmo demeritato
Ci hanno battuto, ma noi ci siamo.

Ora non vediamo tutto nero, venivano da 5 partite con risultati, abbiamo incontrato la vincitrice della scorsa serie a, pure in casa loro.

Adesso abbiamo un cammino agevole, dobbiamo far punti


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Novembre 2015)

Questa squadra è da 6°/7° posto con sinisa diventa da 10°, lasciando
stare il non gioco più scandaloso degli ultimi 30 anni, continua ad insistere
col far partire l' azione dalla difesa che puntualmente perdono la palla e
rischiano il gol, ma cosa crede di avere la difesa tecnica del Barcellona?
Via subito il mio cane riuscirebbe ad avere qualche risultato in più anche
se abbiamo in rosa 4/5 pippe scandalose..


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Questa squadra è da 6°/7° posto con sinisa diventa da 10°, lasciando
> stare il non gioco più scandaloso degli ultimi 30 anni, continua ad insistere
> col far partire l' azione dalla difesa che puntualmente perdono la palla e
> rischiano il gol, ma cosa crede di avere la difesa tecnica del Barcellona?
> ...



Già solo far giocare cerci e tenerlo in campo 90 minuti è da esonero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Niang si è sacrificatoo, ha corso, pressato e provato a giocare con i compagni.
> Cerci come al solito pascolava sulla fascia, non è mai tornato a dare una mano, non ha mai saltato l'uomo, un paio di volte ha provato a buttarla avanti e correre e gli è finito in campo, per finire con quella porcheria di tiro all'ultimo minuto, quando, con tutti avanti, avrebbe dovuto crossare.
> Peggiore in campo per distacco, come ogni singola partita in cui è sceso in campo.



Ah beh, niang difendeva, è il minimo richiesto per giocare in lega pro questo

Per un attaccante attaccare non è un'opzione, motivo per cui niang è solo un danno in campo


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ah beh, niang difendeva, è il minimo richiesto per giocare in lega pro questo
> 
> Per un attaccante attaccare non è un'opzione, motivo per cui niang è solo un danno in campo



Perchè, cerci invece?E' stato il migliore in campo per la juventus, si è fatto ridicolizzare da Alex Sandro,uno che fino a ieri veniva fischiato ogni volta che metteva piede in campo


----------



## Tobi (21 Novembre 2015)

almeno romagnoli mi risolleva il morale


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Perchè, cerci invece?E' stato il migliore in campo per la juventus, si è fatto ridicolizzare da Alex Sandro,uno che fino a ieri veniva fischiato ogni volta che metteva piede in campo



Cerci è stato devastante sulla fascia destra per tutto il secondo tempo, ha creato almeno 3/4 azioni pericolose con anche ottimi cross, e ha fatto tra l'altro l'unica occasione della nostra partita


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Novembre 2015)

Ci vuole una rifondazione stile inter, fuori tutti, teniamoci solo Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria e Bacca


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ah beh, niang difendeva, è il minimo richiesto per giocare in lega pro questo
> 
> Per un attaccante attaccare non è un'opzione, motivo per cui niang è solo un danno in campo



Il danno è l' allenatore, e incapace di dare un minimo di gioco e sta bruciando tutti i giocatori,
Gasperini che è uno che ne capisce di calcio e riuscito a far rendere Niang al 500%, con noi
tra un pò fa il terzino..


----------



## Danielsan (21 Novembre 2015)

Io penso che il peggiore in campo sia stato Montolivo, non pervenuto. Ogni volta che riceveva palla, se non pressato la stoppava e la rigiocava a 5 metri, se leggermente pressato sparacchiava su a caso. Ma vogliamo renderci conto che il perno della nostra manovra non ha gli attributi per impostare una che sia una azione????

Per il resto c'è poco da dire, una rosa che a livello di determinazione e qualità non è tra le prime 6 del campionato ,senza tirare in ballo singoli perchè dilungherei di troppo il post.

Deluso.


----------



## Danielsan (21 Novembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma quale organizzazione ha avuto la Juventus?La differenza l'hanno fatta la qualità di Pogba,i piedi buoni(per essere un terzino)di Alex Sandro che è proprio il profilo che ci manca da troppi anni,e la capacità balistica di Dybala.Punto.Noi questi giocatori non li abbiamo.Cambiare ancora allenatore non servirebbe a nulla.Bisogna cambiare proprietà e amministratore delegato semmai.



.

Prima lo capiamo e meglio sarà .

La Juve nella sua difficoltà può comunque contare su dei terzini che sanno giocare a calcio, a differenza nostra . Raga ma io non so voi ma in 1° categoria i terzini che giocano con me sbagliano meno passaggi di Abate Antonelli.

A centrocampo Marchisio e Pogba fanno le due fasi, da noi nei primi 20' Kucka, e Bonaventura quando c'è un minimo di spazio..Montolivo è inganasciato dietro la linea di centrocampo, compare una volta o due a partita nella trequarti avversaria.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2015)

Che schifo. Inutile prendersela con Sinisa, abbiamo una squadra oscena. Abbiamo una società ridicola. e stiamo riuscendo a distruggere la storia di una grande squadra come il Milan. Ormai valiamo quanto un sassuolo o una samp. Maledetti.


----------



## zico (21 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo abbiamo un centrocampo da squadretta c'è poco da fare, tolto jack il resto è nulla


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2015)

zico ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo un centrocampo da squadretta c'è poco da fare, tolto jack il resto è nulla



bonaventura pessimo oggi. Prima di passare la palla impiega minuti. Vuole fare a tutti costi la giocata che risolve la partita. E copre poco e niente.


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Novembre 2015)

diamo la colpa a mihalovic, cosi che galliani si para il anche quest anno...sono anni che cambiamo allenatori, ma i risultati non cambiano mai...qui l unico da cacciare è il geometra pelato, che nonostante disponga di 100 mln per il mercato è riuscito nell impresa di non migliorare la rosa dello scorso anno con l agravante d avere a libro paga una miriade di allenatori.
via mihalovic quindi


----------



## zico (22 Novembre 2015)

Oggi jack troppo in copertura e non bene , parlavo del cc in generale l'unico da tenere e' lui


----------



## Serginho (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonaventura e' uno dei nostri migliori giocatori, il passaggio al 4-4-2 servirebbe anche solo a fare rendere al massimo uno dei migliori che abbiamo. Ma purtroppo il genio in panchina non sembra arrivarci


----------



## J&B (22 Novembre 2015)

Ma se abbiamo sul libro paga ben tre allenatori,perchè dare la colpa ad uno solo?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Novembre 2015)

Da ieri sera mi sento interista...

Da questa mattina inizierò a sperare nelle disfatta altrui. 
Speriamo che gli intertristi perdano partite e scudetto.

Mai avrei immaginato che la mia squadra mi avrebbe portato a queste infime meschinità. 

Ma è tutto ciò che mi è rimasto.


----------



## MilanLover (22 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia che schifo


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2015)

La Juve è scesa in campo con timore, non perché temesse noi ma per il timore di un ulteriore passo falso.
La squadra, per quanto rimanga sulla carta la più forte in Italia, sembra fare ancora fatica ad ingranare sul piano del gioco e nei primi minuti ha perso tantissimi palloni davvero banali.
Una Squadra che si possa definire tale, a prescindere dalle potenzialità e dalle qualità che può mettere in gioco, dovrebbe entrare in campo con la giusta cattiveria per cercare di sbranare l'avversario e un rivale che si presenta come la Juve sabato sera non dovrebbe garantire una vittoria facile, ma quantomeno una prestazione coi fiocchi.
Il Milan attuale non è niente di tutto ciò, temo davvero che la partita con la Lazio (unica prestazione realmente positiva di questa stagione) sia stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Per tutto il primo tempo non è successo nulla, sembrava un Virtus Lanciano-Cittadella di fine stagione con entrambe le squadre che necessitano di un punto per evitare i playout e salvarsi. Nel secondo tempo, per quanto la Juve non abbia messo chissà quale foga nelle proprie sortite offensive, il gol era nell'aria purtroppo ed infatti nell'unica azione decente della gara è arrivato il gol di Dybala.
Nel secondo tempo lo spartito è stato il solito: Donnarumma passa la palla a Romagnoli o Alex, che fanno ripartire l'azione servendo Montolivo che puntualmente butta la palla in avanti alla ciela, permettendo ai giocatori della Juve di recuperare il pallone e avviare l'azione offensiva. Basta ripetere quest'ultima frase per settordici volte ed ecco la sintesi del secondo tempo di Juve-Milan.
Giocando (o meglio, non giocando) in questo modo, incontreremo difficoltà contro chiunque, anche col Crotone in Coppa Italia, che non sottovaluterei troppo dato che è meritatamente secondo in classifica in B giocando un ottimo calcio con giocatori giovani che hanno fame e voglia di affermarsi.
A prescindere dagli obiettivi che si possono avere, è davvero umiliante, per una squadra che si chiama Milan, assistere ad una prestazione del genere. E di queste prestazioni negli ultimi anni ne abbiamo viste a decine.


----------

